# One for the foodies a Channa game ...lets see if it works a bit of fun.



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

I have recently moved house, I mentioned I have a new cooker etc..albeit a 2 hob 26 litre oven. !! Probably use one of these on EHU or you could cook at home. 

I have suggested time to ramp my game up a little bit and found my prized possession. It is a cookery book from Auguste Escoffier. Anyone who has worked in a kitchen will know of him the king of chefs and chef of Kings.

The book 818 pages, and some of the recipes are fascinating. so here is the bit of fun.

Recipes start at pages 18 - 818 .....hit me with a number and I shall post a recipe from that page Have a go at cooking it  comment pictures etc...bit of fun 

whos first? 

Channa


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 31, 2017)

639


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 31, 2017)

Ooh this sounds like that dictionary game, pick a page and number, define the word... I used to love that, being the smarty pants little girl I was at the time :lol-061:

OK, on the basis that the book might follow the courses of a meal, I'll go straight for mains, which I hope will be on page 355



Doh!  I was too slow... I'll look forward to your recipe Delicagirl


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 31, 2017)

777

  :cheers:


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> 639



Oignons Farcis 

Stuffed Onions

6-8 onions, butter sugar  2-4 tbsps. duxelles ~  Little cooked chicken.veal or mutton. 2-3 tbs of stock 1/2 demi glace sauce (1)

Take your onions medium size cut the tops blanch and drain.  Put butter in a saute pan add the onions outside uppermost sprinkle with a little sugar,  Cover and cook over a low heat (when ready a light brown colour)  remove the centre of the onion

Mix the duxelles with the finely chopped meat and stuff the onion. ...Put them back in the saute pan and leave at the side of the stove for 10 mins then arrange on a serving dish 

Add the stock , to the butter left in the pan and mix well .Add the sauce ,reduce for a few minutes and pour over the onions.


For the duxelles .

1 dessertspoon of butter'1 dessertspoon of oil, 1 tsp of finely chopped onion , 4 tbs of mushroom stalks or trimmings salt, pepper, pinch nutmeg chopped parsley 

Heat the butter and oil fry the onion lightly. Add the chopped mushroom trimmings .washed and pressed in a cloth to remove the moisture.  Stir over a brisk heat until all the moisture has evaporated ,season add the nut meg  and a little chopped parsley.


Turnips can be substituted for onions 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

*355 for Minisorella*



Minisorella said:


> Ooh this sounds like that dictionary game, pick a page and number, define the word... I used to love that, being the smarty pants little girl I was at the time :lol-061:
> 
> OK, on the basis that the book might follow the courses of a meal, I'll go straight for mains, which I hope will be on page 355
> 
> ...



Trust me to come up with an idea completely oblivious to the fact it has been done before !!

Wow you have stumbled upon 

Pilaw de mouton a la turque
Turkish Pilaf of Mutton 

1 leg or shoulder of mutton. 2 1/2 pints of water 9oz of fat from sheeps tail or (thankfully) 3-4 tbs of butter or oil.  4-5 tbps of chopped onion. salt . pepper. bouquet garni. of 2 sprigs Parsley, 1 bay leaf, and 2 sprigs thyme. 2 cloves garlic,2 small red peppers 5=6 tbps of tomato puree, 12 oz of Carolina rice , pinch of saffron (expensive )

Bone meat and cut into pieces about the size of a pigeons egg !!!. ( there should be about 3lbs of meat) Pu tbones and trimmings into a pan add the water and boil well to make into a stock ( crikey I hope no Eho's reading big no no today in a professional kitchen but I digress)

Melt the sheeps tail fat as if we will find that so better do the same with the butter and oil, Add the meat and onion cook for 15-20 minutes, Add seasoning , the bouquet garni  crushed garlic seeded and chopped red pepper.

Add stock and tomato puree, ( the meat should be just covered by the stock.)  Cover and simmer gently of 1 and a half hours. Add the well washed riceand 
saffron and continue to simmer a further 25 minutes ...

I have to say this sounds delicious !!

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 31, 2017)

*Love this ...*

Being a foodie, we rarely eat the same thing more than 3 times.  Reckon the two recipes so far could be adapted to the slow cooker or pressure cooker, which is what I largely use.  Would improve the game if you, Channa, could cook 'em, invite Wilders nearby for supper and all give a review!  We're on our way ...


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

GeorgeS said:


> 777
> 
> :cheers:



You always get one awkward customer !!! ...congratulations..! 

Actually you have picked an absolute treasure home made ice creams before we get to a specific recipe a bit of  general information.

Mixtures for ices are of two kinds, those with cream and those with syrup, the latter mainly used for fruit ices.

Ice cream to ice cream the amount of eggs and sugar needed varies so gives a really wide scope to play about.

If you want a rich ice cream increase the sugar and eggs  per 1 3/4 pints of milk . If you prefer lighter ease back on the sugar and eggs to give an idea, 1 3/4 pints of milk recipes varies from 7 to 16 egg yolks and sugar 7 oz to a lb.

A recipe to try

Glace aux Amandes
Almond Ice Cream 

4 oz sweet almonds, 5 bitter almonds 2-3 tbps of water 1and 3/4 cups of boiling milk 10 oz of sugar 10 egg yolks ...( don't forget the whites make a great meringue )

Basic recipe for ice cream 

10 egg yolks 10 oz of sugar 1 3/4 pints of boiling milk.

Beat the eggs and sugar over hot water until the mixture is thick enough to leave a trail ( hopefully not a trail of devastation)

Add the milk VERY SLOWLY and stir over a gentle heat until the mixture is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon... BE VERY CAREFUL  the mixture does NOT boil or it will curdle 

Strain and stir occasionally whilst cooking


I am going to have to try this with my daughter, A great number to pick 777

I am inspired too to be honest, This spoils you some of it technical cooking perhaps, too much choice ..great giving people recipes to try and it is lodging in my head too 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Being a foodie, we rarely eat the same thing more than 3 times.  Reckon the two recipes so far could be adapted to the slow cooker or pressure cooker, which is what I largely use.  Would improve the game if you, Channa, could cook 'em, invite Wilders nearby for supper and all give a review!  We're on our way ...



Bingo, you are on the money note adapt to your own tastes and what you have available. Remoska ,slow cooker rotisserie etc all waiting to be exploited, 

As for wildies cooking I did a little set at the new years meet and did a egg Akoori , It is an Indian dish but originates in Iran and has been played about with re local produce all the way to Bombay in India.. One member went away cooked it sent me a PM telling me how much they enjoyed it . for me that is fantastic and time well spent sharing.

I believe we eat nowadays just to keep us alive but , a table full of food sharing and conversation is a fantastic thing to do and I am not the most social of people but food allows me. And yet sharing a meal and discovering the ideas of others is always good.

As for Escoffier, He is to cooking what Pele is to football ..He really changed the game and his legacy still lives on ...

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2017)

666 number of the devil,see your at this food stuff at night again after me telling you i cant sleep at night because of you.


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

*666 riz /arroz pour le diablo*



trevskoda said:


> 666 number of the devil,see your at this food stuff at night again after me telling you i cant sleep at night because of you.



Let us see if we can add to your insomniac tendencies afterall what pals are for .

I have taken a liberty and gone page 667 I think it sounds tastier and for you and almost has Ireland written all over it 

Riz a la fermiere
Rice with cabbage and bacon 

1/2 cabbage, 2 oz of lard(Northern Ireland written all over it) 1 large onion 1/2 of straky bacon 1lb of rice (I suggest long grain) 2 1/2 pints of boiling water 1/2 tsp of salt pinch of pepper and grated cheese.

Cut the cabbage into Juliennes ( finely shred in channas world) and cook fpor 12 minutes in boiling salted water , remove and drain well.

Heat the lard in a large pan , add the chopped onions and bacon cubed and blanched. Cook until the onion begins to brown , then add the cabbage and continue cooking for 10-12 minutes.  Add rice water and seasoning cover and cook for 25 mins.

Remove from the heat and stir in 3-4 tbs of grated cheese ..

It sounds fantastic need to have a bash at this one myself ..

Channa


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2017)

Could I have number 113 please .. :ninja:

SWMBO is starting to get very adventurous with her new toys in the galley. We swapped MH last year after the bed fiasco in the Pilote and the Liaka has a high level oven and three burner hob. BBQ will be out soon we hope and bought a small one burner gas hob so we can cook outside if it starts getting warm ...

..

Trust Trevskoda to come up with 666

..


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2017)

*113 horses doovers*



QFour said:


> Could I have number 113 please .. :ninja:
> 
> SWMBO is starting to get very adventurous with her new toys in the galley. We swapped MH last year after the bed fiasco in the Pilote and the Liaka has a high level oven and three burner hob. BBQ will be out soon we hope and bought a small one burner gas hob so we can cook outside if it starts getting warm ...
> 
> ...



113 my friend in the world of Hor d oeuvres or Horses doovers according to my younger brother who had yet to learn the nuances of the French language.

I am relieved you have mentioned "er in doors" adventurous with the toys in the galley this dish is superb I think but takes some preparation love and care but the results fantastic

It is not complicated but hopefully worth the effort of Mrs Qfour see what you think.

Mousse de foies de volaille 
Chicken liver mousse

15 chicken livers, salt, pepper, 2-3 sprigs parsley I chopped shallot(fine) 2oz of butter. 2oz of bacon fat, 4oz softened butter 6 tbs of fresh cream ( tighten your belt ...this is classic)

Remove the gall bladder from the chickens liver ( buy from a supermarket the gall bladders removed) add seasoning (salt pepper)parsley and the finely chopped shallot.

Make the butter and bacon fat very hot in a saute pan put in the livers and saute for 5-6 minutes.
remove and pound in a mortar then rub through a fine sieve.
Add the softened butter to the softened puree stirring in well with a wooden spoon , then add the lightly whipped cream . 

I look forward to seeing you partake on the banks of the Trent ...near Hazleford !!

Channa


----------



## jeanette (Apr 1, 2017)

Looking forward to this channa so for me it's 817


----------



## runnach (Apr 1, 2017)

*817 and getting a bit boozy !!!!..*



jeanette said:


> Looking forward to this channa so for me it's 817



Well you have struck a alcoholic recipe my little North Eastern friend.!!!

Vin a la Francaise
Wine French style

I am confused by the title, wine is wine ? apparently not so here goes.

8oz Lump sugar, 1 bottle of claret ,2 lemons

Put the sugar in a bowl with a little water and leave until the sugar has dissolved.

Add the claret and 1 lemon cut into thin slices.and the pips removed. Stir well and serve with a slice of lemon in each glass.

Note ; Half siphon of soda water or fizzy lemonade may be added.

Well this has a warm summers day written all over it doesn't it ? .....phew this was a close call I almost had to write out  punch glace a la romaine....Iced roman punch !!!be singing agadoo before you know it !!

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 1, 2017)

*Stuffed onions tonight*

Peeing rain in Provence... fish destined for tonight now tomorrow. Doing a variation on a theme of the onions recipe. Taking pix.  Will give you a taste verdict tonight!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 1, 2017)

*Stuffed onions tonight*

Peeing rain in Provence... fish destined for tonight now tomorrow. Doing a variation on a theme of the onions recipe. Taking pix.  Will give you a taste verdict tonight!


----------



## r4dent (Apr 1, 2017)

I have no choice but to ask for 42 ..


----------



## runnach (Apr 1, 2017)

r4dent said:


> I have no choice but to ask for 42 ..



Well Well Well, it seems you are a saucy type and M Escoffier suggests perhaps

Sauce Suedoise 
Swedish Sauce 

We are not talking the young ladies from Abba but 

1 pint of thick apple compote.( channa remark boil down some bramleys in a pan with a bit of sugar) 1 dessertspoon of mustard, 1 tbsp. of grated horseradish 1/2 pint of mayonnaise sauce separate recipe ...to follow 

Mix all the ingredients together well, If preferred an equal amount of fresh cream and the juice of 1 lemon can be substituted for the mayo.

This sauce is an accompaniment to hot or cold roast pork or goose (this is what I love about this book like where do I buy goose other than let Leon loose in the park at night undercover !!)

Forget the mayo recipe just buy it far easier 

Channa


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 1, 2017)

408


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 1, 2017)

channa said:


> *Well you have struck a alcoholic recipe my little North Eastern friend.!!!
> *Vin a la Francaise
> Wine French style
> _snippity snip_
> Channa



Now why am I not surprised :raofl:


----------



## jeanette (Apr 1, 2017)

:





Minisorella said:


> Now why am I not surprised :raofl:



:cheers::cheers: Jenni haha   ooh I like the sound of that channa :tongue:



 Hmm could I have 69 now channa


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 1, 2017)

jeanette said:


> :
> 
> :cheers::cheers: Jenni haha   ooh I like the sound of that channa :tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## runnach (Apr 2, 2017)

*408 this i sFrench classical !!*



bentleysontour said:


> 408



You could blow the weekly budget on this one, But it gets no more classic than this I hate to think how much this would cost in a restaurant.

Pate et terrine de fois gras

Pate and terrine of fois gras 

This is an expensive and rather specialised recipe but of interest. my own thoughts Escoffier would have done this for the well heeled in the Savoy or Carlton in London 

1 fresh fois gras, truffles, salt pepper spice 2-4 tbps of Brandy, 3-4 tbps of Maderia. strips of pork fat, veal stock made with knuckle of veal and calfs feet (recipe in itself) aspic jelly ( another recipe in itself) flavoured with Moselle ,champagne or port wine.

Channa note truffles last time we had them in the restaurant we were paying £55-60 for Perigord (Dordogne) black truffles and it works out about 6 grammes per portion ..The fois gras not much cheaper..in London you would pay I think £185 per head for this dish. my guess but I bet not far out)

so now we have all these expensive ingredients and had a lie down what to do !

CLean the fois gras remove the gall bladder, stud it with the truffles and put it in a bowl ( At this stage buy a bowl from lalique already costing a fortune) Add salt ( might as well be Noirmoutier money no object now) pepper spice brandy and madeira. Cover and leave to marinate for a few hours 

Wrap the fois gras in strips of pork fat and then in muslin and tie both ends with string. Poach fo about 20 minutesin the veal stockthen remove from the panfrom the heat and leave the fois gras in the stock for 30 minutes. Remove and allow to get quite cold, Take ou tof the muslin, remove the pork fatand place th efois gras in a terrine . Cover with the jelly and allow to set ..


By a long way this is the most expensive and also technical recipe by a country mile so far. I love it because it gives us a glimpse of the past what true fine dining was about. I think it also gives an insight into Escoffiers world,it is fascinating.

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 2, 2017)

jeanette said:


> :
> 
> :cheers::cheers: Jenni haha   ooh I like the sound of that channa :tongue:
> 
> ...


 69 I am being very well behaved and resisting that we cant get to page 70 because 69 too much of a mouthful but on that cheery yet morbid note I shall move swiftly on !

Royales diverses pour consommes

Various Royale for consommé

Basically summat to add to your soup and I don think Escoffier had a tin of Baxters in mind.

Still

ordinary Royale for consommé

1 whole egg, 3 egg yolks, 1 cup of stock

Lightly beat the eggs and gradually add the consommé strain through muslin or a fine sieve. . Pu tinto small greased moulds or dariole tins place in a covered bain marie and poach for 12-15 minutes

Channa note with Bain maries the water should be just a notch below boiling point the idea is we are producing an emulsion not scrambling the eggs which boiling water good chance that will happen. useful to remember if doing hollandaise sauces etc. anything to do with eggs)

When the ROyale is firm, remove the moulds and leave them to get quite cold. .Cut into small cubes, or other shapes put in a pan and cover with enough consommé to cover them ...Keep warm and add to the soup before serving.


Well 69 was provocative , fine sieve ...remove a ladys stocking..(wildcamper in me or just plain wild..removal with the teeth and a gentle nuzzle always works wonders double diamond far more fun than digging my sieve out the cupboard. . As for crockery forget it place royales in strategic places ,,,soft music candlelights and devour using your partner as a plate...the dog is looking worried..I was doing so well pmsl )
Channa


----------



## jeanette (Apr 2, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> View attachment 52345



OMG  just realised what I wrote!! Jennie you could have told me!!  My sister always picks that number where possible!!


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 2, 2017)

jeanette said:


> OMG  just realised what I wrote!! Jennie you could have told me!!  My sister always picks that number where possible!!



I was too busy being shocked... no actually I couldn't stop laughing because it was obviously innocent and all the funnier for it :raofl:


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 2, 2017)

channa said:


> You could blow the weekly budget on this one, But it gets no more classic than this I hate to think how much this would cost in a restaurant.
> 
> Pate et terrine de fois gras
> 
> ...



Thanks, the effort you are putting in amazing!....sounds lovely...


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 2, 2017)

channa said:


> Trust me to come up with an idea completely oblivious to the fact it has been done before !!
> Wow you have stumbled upon
> 
> Pilaw de mouton a la turque
> ...


This is still unique. For one thing, the dictionary game didn't end with a lovely meal... just with my big sister jabbing me with pointy sticks later because I was such a smarty pants little girl :lol-049:

You almost lost me at "sheep's tail fat" but I persevered and yes, it sounds really good. Question... what's Carolina rice?


----------



## runnach (Apr 2, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Thanks, the effort you are putting in amazing!....sounds lovely...



Kind words, thank you. Your choice was a recipe really from a bygone age. I am lucky I had the opportunity to cook in France, The irony is Escoffier is acknowledged as simplifying recipes !! Yet your choice illustrates a very technical approach with little margin for error. 

To this day if you visit the finest establishments in London or Paris you don't have to dig too deep to find Escoffiers influence it is every where we look.

He introduced "whites " in a kitchen and pushed the idea of brigades, Commis sous pattiserie etc..He almost made the kitchens a military type operation. The end product fantastic food for the diner !

Channa


----------



## magbrin (Apr 7, 2017)

Too busy reading ................... forgot which numbers have gone!  Could I have 500, or if it has gone, 50.
Thinking that we should have these recipes for the themed evening at Brin in June.  Would you mind if I encouraged folks to get an Escoffier recipe from you, Channa, and cook it here? (Some adaptation may be necessary.) You, or others, could then try to identify which is which, from photos of the results!  Only those who cook one will be allowed to taste them!


----------



## runnach (Apr 7, 2017)

magbrin said:


> Too busy reading ................... forgot which numbers have gone!  Could I have 500, or if it has gone, 50.
> Thinking that we should have these recipes for the themed evening at Brin in June.  Would you mind if I encouraged folks to get an Escoffier recipe from you, Channa, and cook it here? (Some adaptation may be necessary.) You, or others, could then try to identify which is which, from photos of the results!  Only those who cook one will be allowed to taste them!


 Hi , I hope yourself and Angus are well. It seems too long since I last visited your wonderful home...Re the recipes etc feel free, If you can play about with the idea and it adds a bit of value to the meets /peoples enjoyment I have no problem with that 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 7, 2017)

Both  recipes 50 and 500 still free so I shall treat you to a double whammy, I am sure you will enjoy both , the latter really fits in with your location.

The first is a garnish

Garniture jardinière.
Mixed vegetable garnish for joints. 

Carrots and turnips cut into balls or diced and cut in consommé and tossed in butter, and peas, flagelots ( beans) and French beans cut into lozenges before being cooke din the usual way and tossed in butter, and small florets of cauliflower.

This garnish should be arranged on a serving dish in small heaps of alternating colour...Accompaniment a rather thick gravy. ( A channa tip , a tin of Baxters game soup added to a bisto makes an amazing gravy !!!)


The second recipe I smiled at ,some of you may remember my brush with the law when I shot a pigeon for my tea ....Underestimated meat in my world it really is tasty but anyway Escoffiers take on pigeon. 

In principal only young but fully grown pigeons should be used, An old pigeon can only be used in a stew or forcemeat. ( do we ask for the birth certificate before despatching them ?)

Pigeonneaux a la bordelaise.
Bordeaux style pigeons

2 pigeon, seasoning .butter, 2 artichoke bottoms , 2 potatoes, Fried onion rings,fried parsley, 3 tbps of white wine, 3/4 pint of meat jelly ( I would suggest a stock always thicken it with corn flour) meat stock and lemon juice.

If you have time and cooking at home separate recipes for meat jelly and meat stock.

Anyrode, divide the pigeons in two flatten each half a little season and saute in butter.
Slice the artichoke bottoms and cut the potatoes into strips saute both and add to the pigeons..( for those that perhaps don't know saute is basically fry)

Put on to a serving dish with little heaps of artichoke bottoms,and potatoes interspersed with the onion rings and parsley

Add the white winwto the pan in which the pigeons were cooked, reduce to half adding the meat jelly and stock.

Boil for 2 minutes

Remove from the heat, add a little butter and lemon juice and pour over the pigeons..

Channa


----------



## magbrin (Apr 7, 2017)

channa said:


> Hi , I hope yourself and Angus are well. It seems too long since I last visited your wonderful home...Re the recipes etc feel free, If you can play about with the idea and it adds a bit of value to the meets /peoples enjoyment I have no problem with that
> 
> Channa



Thanks, Channa, yes, we're fine, and yes it's time you came back here for a visit!  We still have some of the old faithfuls coming!
Will include an Escoffier theme for the Friday night (probably have to include an alternative "basic" theme for the plebs  ) and I'll keep you posted!  Should be good and already one or two of the folks coming have got their recipes!
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## runnach (Apr 7, 2017)

For anyone that has never visited a magbrin meet, a beautiful location and well worth the effort,,,,I maintain Drew and Barnacle Bill led me astray, we had a whipsky tasting session from what little I remember !! Barnacle Bill akin to santa claus lots of fresh lobster etc,,,a very friendly meet,,I was made very welcome and the hosts Margaret and Angus proper people that are nice folk to meet.

Channa


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 7, 2017)

I am really jealous,I would love an Escoffier or a Larousse! What about 608?


----------



## magbrin (Apr 7, 2017)

channa said:


> Both  recipes 50 and 500 still free so I shall treat you to a double whammy, I am sure you will enjoy both , the latter really fits in with your location.
> 
> The first is a garnish
> 
> ...



Thanks. Need to get the pigeons so started training the dog this afternoon- he's learning to fly!



channa said:


> For anyone that has never visited a magbrin meet, a beautiful location and well worth the effort,,,,I maintain Drew and Barnacle Bill led me astray, we had a whipsky tasting session from what little I remember !! Barnacle Bill akin to santa claus lots of fresh lobster etc,,,a very friendly meet,,I was made very welcome and the hosts Margaret and Angus proper people that are nice folk to meet.
> 
> Channa



Thanks Channa, but I'm not sure who led who astray!  None of you can remember!!


----------



## Tonybvi (Apr 9, 2017)

Channa
We met at one of the early Magbrin meets and would love to see you up there again.  We need a number for the June meet as Margaret will never let us forget if we don't participate! Sue asks for 77 but as I suspect this may be a starter or sauce or something can I please go for 544, hoping it's a main course.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## runnach (Apr 9, 2017)

sasquatch said:


> I am really jealous,I would love an Escoffier or a Larousse! What about 608?



Vol-au -vent de morilles a la chatelaine.

Creamed Morel, truffles 1 vol au vent case, soft boiled eggs, cream sauce


Prepare the morels with plenty of sauce and one third quantitiy of sliced truffles ( take out a second mortgage)

Pour into the vol au vent case and put soft boiled egg on top 1 per person. Cover lightly with cream sauce.

( Channa tip ....NEVER wash mushrooms always brush them with a pastry brush or kitchen towel. When cooked the flavour is far more intense)

Channa


----------



## hotrats (Apr 9, 2017)

channa said:


> I have recently moved house, I mentioned I have a new cooker etc..albeit a 2 hob 26 litre oven. !! Probably use one of these on EHU or you could cook at home.
> 
> I have suggested time to ramp my game up a little bit and found my prized possession. It is a cookery book from Auguste Escoffier. Anyone who has worked in a kitchen will know of him the king of chefs and chef of Kings.
> 
> ...


313


----------



## runnach (Apr 9, 2017)

Tonybvi said:


> Channa
> We met at one of the early Magbrin meets and would love to see you up there again.  We need a number for the June meet as Margaret will never let us forget if we don't participate! Sue asks for 77 but as I suspect this may be a starter or sauce or something can I please go for 544, hoping it's a main course.
> Thanks
> Tony



Sue has made an excellent and interesting choice with number 72, I have a confession never seen this served but makes a lot of sense with a light soup.

Profiteroles pour potages
Profiteroles for soup.

Not a drop of Belgian chocolate in the house, so Escoffiers thoughts for soups

Profiterols little balls of choux paste the size of a small walnut are cooked like small cream buns. 

Pate a choux ordinaire.
ordinary choux paste

1 pint of water, 3 1/2 ozs of butter, good pinch of salt 10 oz of flour, 6 eggs

Put the water,butter and salt in a pan and bring to the boiling point Remove from the heat, add the flour ( I would suggest gently a little at a time and keep stirring) mix well with a wooden spoon

Return to the heat and cook. beating all the time until the paste leaves the side of the pan , Cool and then gradually beat in the eggs.


Souns delicious ..Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 9, 2017)

*544 I shall be knockin at yer door !!*



Tonybvi said:


> Channa
> We met at one of the early Magbrin meets and would love to see you up there again.  We need a number for the June meet as Margaret will never let us forget if we don't participate! Sue asks for 77 but as I suspect this may be a starter or sauce or something can I please go for 544, hoping it's a main course.
> Thanks
> Tony



544 Fantastic choice., and I bet few have ever had it, I dare you ...sounds fantastic

Souffle de lievre

Hare Souffle

I told you it was different !!!
 Anyway

2 thighs of hare, salt freshly ground pepper butter  4-5 tbs of a demi glace sauce recipe earlier in the thread. 4 egg yolks, pinch of grated nutmeg, little truffle essence, 5-6 egg whites.

Remove the sinews from the hare, cut into pieces the size of a walnut. ( game butcher will do it if you ask nice) season and saute in the butter.

 Pound in a mortar...( be dead manly at the highland meat....go soft use a food processor) then rub through a sieve. 

Mix the sauce, which should be fairly thick;egg yolks ,nutmeg and truffle essence with the hare puree and finally fold in the beaten stiff egg whites

Bake in a moderate oven, and serve with a sauce Perigeuex. 

If I were living still in the Dordogne , I could get the French neighbours and Mairee with this one 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 9, 2017)

*313*



hotrats said:


> 313



313. I bet no one has tried this one and it is a throwback .

Mou de veau a la provencale 
Provencal style calfs lights.


You are possibly wondering what "lights" are well they are calfs lungs.

so we need 

Calfs lights ( wont find in Tesco !! it would be interesting to see what a butcher charges to me it is offal but possibly a lot cheaper than calves liver for example. always a cheap cut until the celeb chefs on tv started using it)

Anyway, salt , pepper flour 2-3 tbps of oil 2 tbps chopped onion, 1 glass of white wine. 2 lb tomatoes 1 clove garlic chopped parsley


cut the lights and cook for 25-30 minutes in salted water.

drain and dry them, season with salt,pepper and roll in flour. Heat the oil in a frying pan and add the onion. When it begins to colour, saute the lights for a few minutes. Add the white wine, tomatoes peeled seeded and chopped garlic and chopped parsley

Cook for 30 minutes and serve with boiled potatoes

Escoffier was in essence a Provencal boy, this recipe I suspect smacks of the peasant days to be honest , yet today could be served in the finest of restaurants

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 14, 2017)

*Here's one I prepared earlier*



channa said:


> Oignons Farcis
> 
> Stuffed Onions
> 
> ...




Sorry for the delay in posting up pix.  Three cut us off just after I'd bragged on another thread!  Anyway back in Blighty and on line.  I adapted the onions recipe quite a bit ...


I bought a better than chicken stock cubes and cooked the turkey with diced veggies and white wine in the pressure cooker to make the sauce stock.

Boiling the onions and then struggling to get the inner parts out ... is there a technique for this?

Think I should have managed to get a bit more of the inner out.

Par cooked potatoes and all into the slow cooker with the sauce.  For the sauce, I sieved it, reduced it and then whisked in diced cold butter.    
I omitted browning the onions ... too slow.
And this was the result:

James said it was good ...   And the sauce stock left over veggies were too good to chuck out, so they became a mushrooms soup with the remaining mushrooms!  No waste here!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 14, 2017)

*And I need one for the Highland Gathering!*

Hi Channa (again)
I would really like to do a pud for the Gathering ... hopefully the number I picked is in that section ... If not can you do a blind pick / open a random page for me ...
Try 737
Thanks
K

P.S. would love to get my hands on Alain Ducasse's Grand Livre de Cuisine ... have a pic of the cover permanently on my phone, just in case I stumble across a mega cheap one!


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Apr 14, 2017)

*One for the Highland Gathering*

Hi Channa,
Oh boy have you started something with these recipes. They certainly are different. 
Could you let me have the recipe on page 290 please.
If the recipe contains offal and can't be substituted, could you go to next page please. Mrs Fingerless doesn't like offal at all.
Many thanks.
Graham.


----------



## runnach (Apr 14, 2017)

Firstly, congratulations and well done for having a go. I think your effort was superb and it seems the guests liked it which is always a bonus.

Dessert we will keep really simple, But I am pretty sure you haven't tried it !

Beignets de fraises

Strawberry Fritters.

(channa moment considering it is for the highland meet Scottish raspberries or Logan Berries would work too)  However Escoffier suggests Strawberries

Select large firm strawberries, sugar them well, sprinkle with Kirsch and leave to soak for 30 minutes.

Just before serving dip in a frying batter and fry in deep fat. Drain well and sprinkle with castor sugar.


I think we may have pipped the Scottish delicacy of fried mars bars 

Channa


----------



## magbrin (Apr 14, 2017)

Oops!  Lots of carb  but then when was there ever a French dessert that wasn't full of cream and sugar, and probably pastry as well!

Sounds great Channa.  Wish you were coming, to enjoy our feast!  Katherine, this calls for another extra stomach!


----------



## runnach (Apr 14, 2017)

FINGERLESS said:


> Hi Channa,
> Oh boy have you started something with these recipes. They certainly are different.
> Could you let me have the recipe on page 290 please.
> If the recipe contains offal and can't be substituted, could you go to next page please. Mrs Fingerless doesn't like offal at all.
> ...




Well page 290 did give me issues so decided to volunteer a recipe that sounds sublime, Ideal for campers it works in a slow cooker !

daube a la provencale

Provence style daube of beef


I think we are home and dry with this one, I have visions of a lot of folk having a dabble at this one and worth it !!

2lb of lean beef, strips of bacon fat, chopped parsley, 4 cloves of garlic, spices ?4 onions 2-3 carrots salt and pepper. 1 3/4 pints of red wine 1 wine glass of wine vinegar 2-3 tbsp.s of Brandy, 4-5 tbps of oil. bouquet garni and the grated skin one quarter of an orange

Cut the beef into about 8 pieces, Lard each with a strip of the bacon fat, rolled in chopped parsley,mixed with 1 crushed garlic clove, and the spices ( I would suggest mace and nut meg but take no notice of me !)

Put the beef in a pan with 2 onions, quarted, chopped carrots salt pepper and spices. Add the wine,  wine vinegar and brandy leave to marinade for 4-5 hours.!

Put 4oz of chopped bacon fat, and the oil into a casserole, When the bacon has melted add the remaining onions and saute until brown.

Add the meat and veg from the marinade, Cook till the meat is brown occasional stirring ! ...Add the bouquet garni Orange peel  and three cloves of garlic. Add the marinade and cook until reduced by half, then add 1 pint of boiling water. Cover very tightly and cook in a slow oven for about 5 hours !!

Mushrooms may be added.

A dish of lasagne, 0r macroni sorinkled with cheese and some of the liquor from the daube , makes an excellent accompaniment.


Believe it or not Escoffier is acknowledged as simplifying recipes !!.....I think this one is crying out to be tried..Unless dining top end of the market no way would you get this so a home recipe to enjoy and share with friends.

I shall be cooking this 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good Grief Channa this sounds amazing. Mrs Fingerless will love it, based on alcohol content alone. I think we will practice this before we go, so we will not look complete Numpties. 
Thanks.
Graham


----------



## r4dent (Apr 21, 2017)

42 -



channa said:


> Sauce Suedoise
> Swedish Sauce
> 
> 1 pint of thick apple compote.( channa remark boil down some bramleys in a pan with a bit of sugar) 1 dessertspoon of mustard, 1 tbsp. of grated horseradish 1/2 pint of mayonnaise
> ...



Amazingly easy to make (I used shop bought mayo) and very tasty.  
At a family gathering on the Saturday before Easter we had a Turkey and the consensus was it would be better with goose (my daughter is posh and eats things like that) or duck. 
It made a huge quantity so we filled a large bottle and took it in the van for a couple of weeks touring.  We also took some uncooked red cabbage and remembering that we often cook red cabbage with apple we mixed some of the sauce with chopped onion & cabbage to make a brilliant coleslaw.  
The sauce was used as a dip for late night nibbles. 
We are back home for Sunday dinner and have decided to have roast pork to enable us to use up some more.



We will use the recipe again, but with reduced quantities. 


Many thanks to Channa for this.


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

Hi Channa, could we have a recipe for magrin's meet.....  hopefully a dessert so number 804 please.


----------



## magbrin (May 16, 2017)

Hi, Channa,  Can I have one for someone coming to Brin from another forum, please?  Your fame (or Escoffier's) is spreading!
Say 666 or something close to it. Thanks.


----------



## runnach (May 17, 2017)

LeeLinda said:


> Hi Channa, could we have a recipe for magrin's meet.....  hopefully a dessert so number 804 please.



Better than a dessert, a Bit of Welsh Rarebit and contrary to public belief not a bunny in sight !

Cheshire Cheese, 2-3 tbps pale Ale , made mustard, cayenne pepper and buttered toast. 

Cut the cheese into small pieces and put into  a pan with the ale.  Add mustard and pepper to taste. Stit it all until the cheese as melted then pour on the toast !

Alternativley, grate the cheese spread a thick layer on the hot buttered toast. A pinch of cayenne whop back under the grill until the cheese is melted and in business

Proper camper recipe is this one 

Channa


----------



## jeanette (May 17, 2017)

Andrew that sounds lovely but simple :tongue:


----------



## runnach (May 17, 2017)

magbrin said:


> Hi, Channa,  Can I have one for someone coming to Brin from another forum, please?  Your fame (or Escoffier's) is spreading!
> Say 666 or something close to it. Thanks.



You are in the world of rice dishes , and I think we have a cracker here. it really lends itself to your location I think I hope you agree. a winner fer yer dinner ( I made that bit up but confident so I am )

Riz a la Fermiere 

Rice with cabbage and bacon.

1/2 a cabbage ( channa tip you get Kale this time of year I reckon works as well) 2 oz of lard one large onion, 8 oz of streaky bacon 1 lb of rice 2 1/2 pints of boiling water 1/2 teaspoon of salt, pinch of pepper and grated cheese. 


Cut the cabbage into Juliennes, and cook for 12 mins in salted water , drain well.

Heat the lard in a large pan, add chopped onion and bacon cubed and blanched. Cook until the onion starts to brown then add the cabbage and cook for 10 -12 minutes. Add the rice water , seasoning cover and cook for 25 minutes.

Remove from the heat and stir in the cheese. 

Sounds superb but may I share a couple of tips from my Asian cooking,

1) Cooking the onions should take 25 mins, medium heat so that the acid reduces the onion caramalises producing its own natural sugars ( some chefs add a teaspoon of sugar but don't tell Escoffier) Too much heat they will burn , too little just a mush. 

2) When you cook rice, bring to the boil then let it simmer , the great trick with this one is to wrap a tea towel around the lid , it cooks the rice soft and fluffy not homemade stodge ! ..A well known technique with Asian chefs. boil turn down to simmer and dependant on the rice last 5 mins turn the heat off for a spectacular result ..I would suggest a longrain rice ,steer clear of Arborio ,casparra they have different uses and techniques. Also on no account have a peek !!It is akin to opening an oven door to peek at the Yorkies ..you just need to resist and bite nails.


This dish is an absolute stunner, it really is , as for seasoning use a stock cube if you want to be inventive. it is the type of dish if you lose the plot little chance of bringing it back no hiding place,  I personally would use Angus as a guinea pig and cook once before your guests..adjust accordingly. It is not an expensive dish ingredient wise but you need to be really comfortable with your stove. I hope this helps 

Bon Appetit and let me know how you get on 

Channa


----------



## runnach (May 17, 2017)

magbrin said:


> Hi, Channa,  Can I have one for someone coming to Brin from another forum, please?  Your fame (or Escoffier's) is spreading!
> Say 666 or something close to it. Thanks.



I gave you Welsh Rarebit, a lovely little recipe but I know you want a dessert, So I have made a choice for you , a wok for this is as good as anything and you will blow their socks off with this one, it is simple and better still tasty.

Beignets de Pommes.
Apple fritters 

Russet apples, brandy or rum , castor or icing sugar, batter and deep fat for frying ( hence I suggested a wok )

peel , core and slice the apples and cut into 1/2 inch slices, soak for 15 -20 mins in the rum or brandy with the sugar.

Drain for a few minutes , then dip in the batter and fry in deep fat.  Drain sprinkle with icing or castor sugar glaze very quickly in a very hot oven !!

( Channa tip a blowtorch to caramalise the sugar will have the same result) 

Channa


----------



## magbrin (May 17, 2017)

channa said:


> Better than a dessert, a Bit of Welsh Rarebit and contrary to public belief not a bunny in sight !
> 
> Cheshire Cheese, 2-3 tbps pale Ale , made mustard, cayenne pepper and buttered toast.
> 
> ...



Too easy!  Give her a complicated pud, Channa!


----------



## magbrin (May 17, 2017)

channa said:


> I gave you Welsh Rarebit, a lovely little recipe but I know you want a dessert, So I have made a choice for you , a wok for this is as good as anything and you will blow their socks off with this one, it is simple and better still tasty.
> 
> Beignets de Pommes.
> Apple fritters
> ...



Oops - didn't read all the posts before I posted!  We'll make sure the rarebit is cooked, too.  Maybe I'll do the rarebit as well as the pigeons.


----------



## Lee (May 17, 2017)

Thanks, the apple fritters and Welsh rarebit sound lovely and comparatively easy!  I'll have a go at both when we are at Rutland next week...
Linda


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 31, 2017)

Just practised my fried strawberries with Margaret and Shirley ... wasn't sure they'd be edible .... yummy.


----------



## magbrin (May 31, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> Just practised my fried strawberries with Margaret and Shirley ... wasn't sure they'd be edible .... yummy.



Haven't re-read the recipe but from memory (or knowledge of French coookery!):
Strawberries - good
Batter, sugar, alcohol - high carb - BAD!  (Third or final stomach?!)
Looking forward to tasting them, soon!


----------



## tony (May 31, 2017)

*recipies*

are you gonna try all thosr recipies for yourself or on others ?

tony


----------



## magbrin (Jun 1, 2017)

tony said:


> are you gonna try all thosr recipies for yourself or on others ?
> 
> tony



We're having a themed evening at our Highland Gathering in a couple of weeks, for M. Escoffier.  So we are all trying out our recipes before presenting to the gathering public to taste (or something!)  I hope we will see you again at Brin, sometime before too long!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 2, 2017)

tony said:


> are you gonna try all thosr recipies for yourself or on others ?
> 
> tony



Might get through a few more that Channa has posted, but the strawbs are my Brim Meet recipe ... 
do like cooking (most of the time) and get bored doing the same old.  Some of the ingredients will be a challenge, but can be substituted.  Fortunately James is always pleased to eat what put before him ... other than a heavy lentil bake!


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 2, 2017)

magbrin said:


> Haven't re-read the recipe but from memory (or knowledge of French coookery!):
> Strawberries - good
> Batter, sugar, alcohol - high carb - BAD!  (Third or final stomach?!)
> Looking forward to tasting them, soon!



Isn't there a rule about relaxing on holiday?  But our life is one long holiday ...


----------



## fionawildcamper (Jun 7, 2017)

630 please


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2017)

fionawildcamper said:


> 630 please



This is a vegetable dish, not I don't think a dish in its own right but goes well with meat especially Pork , Indeed with a white wine cream sauce and mushroom is classic French.

Haricots verts a la Provencale 

Provencal style French Beans.

1 lb French Beans oil salt pepper 2 tbps chopped onion 4-5 tomatoes 1 small clove of garlic chopped parsley

Cook the beans drain sauter for a few minutes in a little oil and season.

Lightly brown the onion in oil add the tomatoes peeled chopped and de seeded, seasoning garlic and a little chopped parsley. Cook gently for 15 -20 mins then mix with the bean.

These are Escoffiers words not mine " Many people for some unknown reason dislike cooking in olive oil,  If they were to taste French beans cooked a la provencale, I am sure that they would change their minds."


This dish lends itself to the addition of other vegetables too, I use courgette and sliced baby pots fried, Here is one of my versions




Channa


----------



## Musketeer (Jun 7, 2017)

Page 298 please :scared:


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2017)

Musketeer said:


> Page 298 please :scared:




Fricadelle avec viande cuite

Fricadelles with cooked meat 

2-2 1/2 lb cooked beef, 8oz mashed potatoes, 3 tbps of chopped onion, 1 tbsp.chopped parsley, 2 eggs. salt .pepper, nutmeg butter or lard.

Chop the meat and add with al the other ingredients.

Divide the mixture into about 12 pieces and form into round cakes ( burger style) on floured slab

Fry in Butter or lard, turning from time to time to brown nicely both sides.

Serve as they are or with tomato sauce, piquante sauce spinach chicory etc .

Channa tip if it were me and serving to a lot of people I would use a good quality steak mince . Alternatively for a smaller group use a local butcher with a chuck steak well marbled and get him to mince that. The benefit being you can cook from rare to Well done depending on the guests taste. 

Channa


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 8, 2017)

And the frikadelle is another I've done ... but I called it rissoles and served it with a curry sauce.  Cooked a few days before this post ... using some of the beef topside I cooked in the pressure cooker ... instead of shoe leather which you get when you roast it ... beautiful soft flavoursome meat.


----------



## Macandsarah (Jun 12, 2017)

*399*

399 for us (unless its been chosen - not had chance to view all the posts!)

looking forward to the gathering :camper:


----------



## magbrin (Jun 22, 2017)

*Delectable & delicious!*

We were considered toffs by the riff-raff, but here are some of the delicious recipes that were cooked for the Highland Gathering at Brin last weekend!  Can you guess which they are?  Tonybvi (or to be honest, Sue as she did the cooking) cheated and found a non Channa recipe (but still Escoffier).


----------

